# My Grammar/Spelling



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

First, Take a survey how you rate my grammar/spelling.
If you vote Great or Good, how do you actually understand me.
If you vote Bad or Poor, Explain why I have bad/poor grammar and how should I improve on it. Please, I don't want people talking about my poor grammar/spelling. This is the only thread that you can say about me.


----------



## shelley (Apr 20, 2009)

You don't want people to talk about your grammar/spelling, and yet you make a whole thread focusing on it. A bit counterproductive, don't you think?

You obviously realize that your writing skills need work (or you wouldn't have made this poll), so why don't you do something about it? With more study and practice, this is something you can (and should) improve. As for how you should improve, this is probably something you can discuss with your English teacher.

Perhaps you should take up reading. And by reading I mean good literature, books, newspapers, etc. Pick up some books on grammar while you're at it. Exposing yourself to proper grammar and spelling will help you develop better grammar and spelling in your own writing.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 20, 2009)

This thread is annoying waste so I voted "poor" simply because it's the closest thing to virtually punching you in the face that I can do.

Seriously, can people please stop whining here about stuff like that? If you have personal issues, go see a psychiatrist. You are *not* worth talking about.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> This thread is annoying waste so I voted "poor" simply because it's the closest thing to virtually punching you in the face that I can do.
> 
> Seriously, can people please stop whining here about stuff like that? If you have personal issues, go see a psychiatrist. You are *not* worth talking about.



Everytime when I post in other threads people just now post about my grammar/spelling in till I don't post.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Everytime when I post in other threads people just now post about my grammar/spelling in till I don't post.


Thanks, now I see me voting "I have no clue what did you say" was actually an accurate choice.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

How come when I *sign up* on the *other forums*, *people* understand me what I post. And when I *sign up* on *your site*. *Nobody understand me*, and that really really weird.
No one talk about my *grammar* on the *other forum*, *only* this *forum *is *complaining* about my *grammar/spelling*.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh.... wow....

Someone in another thread was trying to back you up. They said, "I don't see why people make such a big deal over nothing". 

But you've just made a whole thread about it. Congratulations. High five for completely missing the point.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Apr 20, 2009)

I clicked "Good" by mistake............


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> How come when I *sign up* on the *other forums*, *people* understand me what I post. And when I *sign up* on *your site*. *Nobody understand me*, and that really really weird.
> No one talk about my *grammar* on the *other forum*, *only* this *forum *is *complaining* about my *grammar/spelling*.



@ shoot1510: That is because people on other, less intelligent forums don't use good grammar themselves. This is one of the few forums where *most* of the members try to be articluate. You should use the spelling check on your posts, though. 

@everybody: I go to school with shoot and try to help him work on grammar/spelling. It is very hard, because as posted in another thread he is mentally disabled. I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> You should use the spelling check on your posts, though.



I don't think a spell check would help. The spelling is fine for the most part. They are real words, just used incorrectly.

By the way, you should change your sig... you still don't get it.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

*learn to english?*

Get it now?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> *learn to english?*
> 
> Get it now?



Yea... I do... But you still don't.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> @everybody: I go to school with shoot and try to help him work on grammar/spelling. It is very hard, because as posted in another thread he is mentally disabled. I'll do what I can to help.



Could've said that much earlier...


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> First, Take a survey how you rate my grammar/spelling.
> If you vote Great or Good, how do you actually understand me.
> If you vote Bad or Poor, Explain why I have bad/poor grammar and how should I improve on it. Please, I don't want people talking about my poor grammar/spelling. This is the only thread that you can say about me.




I voted "bad". I can kind of make out what you're saying but it takes a lot of effort. I will try my best to give you a short lesson now:

"First, Take a survey how you rate my grammar/spelling."

1) The "t" in "take" does not need to be capitalised.
2) We are not the ones taking the survey, you are. You should say "First, take *this* survey..."
3) You haven't told us that this survey is _about_ your spelling and grammar, you have only said there is a survey, then the rest of the sentence is incoherent. you should say "... survey *on* how...
The final product should look like this:
"First, take this survey on how you rate my grammar/spelling."

"If you vote Great or Good, how do you actually understand me."

1) You have already told us to take the survey and you can expect that we have already done so, therefore you need to use the past tense of "vote", namely, "voted".
2) You are quoting your own options for the survey, therefore you have to put quote marks around the options, namely, "Great" and "Good".
3) This part is very difficult, but my best interpretation is that you are asking for an explanation as to how it is that we can understand you, therefore you need to say "please explain how it is that you can actually ..." I am doing a considerable amount of interpretation here though so I might have missed your point.
4) I don't think there is any need for the "actually". It seems to be unecessary to the substance of the sencence.
The final product should look like this:
"If you voted "Great" or "Good", please explain how it is that you can understand me."
I still don't think this sentence makes any sense though.

"If you vote Bad or Poor, Explain why I have bad/poor grammar and how should I improve on it."

1) Points 1) and 2) from before.
2) "Explain" does not need to be capitalised.
3) You're asking for help, so use your manners; say "please".
4) I think it makes more sense to say "how I _could_ improve". We have already established that you _should_ improve on it; now we need to know how.
The final product should look like this:
"If you voted "Bad" or "Poor", please explain why I have bad/poor grammar and how I could improve on it."

"Please, I don't want people talking about my poor grammar/spelling."

I guess this sentence is fine, although you shouldn't use the word "poor", when you have not yet established that it is poor; this is the point of the survey.
The final product should look like this:
"Please, I don't want people talking about my grammar/spelling."

"This is the only thread that you can say about me."

My best guess for this sentence is "This is the last thread in which I want people mentioning my bad grammar/spelling". I have no idea how to break this up into points, it's just a mess.

As far as I can remember, this is the most help I have ever tried to give anybody on these forums ever, so you better appreciate it.

EDIT: I should add that the best advice you can take is Shelley's. If you want to learn to write I strongly recommend reading a lot. Even so that may not help; I was always big on reading but it wasn't until I started in university that I was able to write well. Even now I have to go over and over what I say to make sure it is perfect. Just take your time when you are writing a post and go over it before you post it. Say it out loud if you have to; if you can speak coherently then just type it up the same way you would say it. It should be obvious to you when something doesn't sound right if you say it out loud.


----------



## ManuK (Apr 20, 2009)

Dene said:


> As far as I can remember, this is the most help I have ever tried to give anybody on these forums ever, so you better appreciate it.



True, so true


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

I personally do not find it hard at all to understand what you mean. You rea;;y aren't that bad at English, just a few things that you haven't learned or whatever. It is hard to be perfect in a language you didn't learn when you were very young.

It may just be my style of reading that makes it easy for my to understand. I just read a sentence and, in my subconscious, pick out the main words in it. For example, when Shoot said:
"First, Take a survey how you rate my grammar/spelling."
I picked out the words: "First, Take a *survey* how you *rate* *my grammar/spelling.*
That is Survey, rate, my grammar/spelling. So obviously he means, "Take a survey to rate my grammar and spelling."

It just takes a little scanning and not paying attention to little things.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I personally do not find it hard at all to understand what you mean. You rea;;y aren't that bad at English, just a few things that you haven't learned or whatever. It is hard to be perfect in a language you didn't learn when you were very young.
> 
> It may just be my style of reading that makes it easy for my to understand. I just read a sentence and, in my subconscious, pick out the main words in it. For example, when Shoot said:
> "First, Take a survey how you rate my grammar/spelling."
> ...


I was trying to my* best scanning words, editing, use spell check, read twice if there mistakes, sounding words and replace words to make it simple for you to understand*.
If I have a poor grammar/spelling, whatever post or thread I make is *automatically useless*.
It took me about 5 min to post a reply because I was afraid that you guys are going to complain.


----------



## Hakan (Apr 20, 2009)

> I was trying to my best scanning words, editing, use spell check, read twice if there mistakes, sounding words and replace words to make it simple for you to understand.
> If I have a poor grammar/spelling, whatever post or thread I make is automatically useless.
> It took me about 5 min to post a reply because I was afraid that you guys are going to complain.



It doesn't matter how much effort you put in checking your text if you've never learned basic grammar. I think it's better if you study English more before saying you've done everything you can and thereby excusing yourself from not being able to write correct English.

Good luck.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hakan said:


> > I was trying to my best scanning words, editing, use spell check, read twice if there mistakes, sounding words and replace words to make it simple for you to understand.
> > If I have a poor grammar/spelling, whatever post or thread I make is automatically useless.
> > It took me about 5 min to post a reply because I was afraid that you guys are going to complain.
> 
> ...



My Language Art teacher is not reviewing about Grammar because we are practicing for the state Test(NJASK), and I *never learn Grammar for 2 years from 6th and 7th grade*.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hakan said:


> > I was trying to my best scanning words, editing, use spell check, read twice if there mistakes, sounding words and replace words to make it simple for you to understand.
> > If I have a poor grammar/spelling, whatever post or thread I make is automatically useless.
> > It took me about 5 min to post a reply because I was afraid that you guys are going to complain.
> 
> ...



Wow, way to real nice. From my point of view, you are telling him that he is horrible at English and should get better at it before he uses these forums. But I am sure you didn't mean it like that.

@shoot: I was telling people who were reading your posts to just look for the mian idea by scanning, not you. I understand how hard it is to write a language that you do not know well and are not comfortable with.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Hakan said:
> 
> 
> > *It doesn't matter how much effort you put in* checking your text if *you've never learned basic grammar*. I think it's better if you study English more before saying you've done everything you can and thereby excusing yourself from *not being able to write correct English.
> ...



So.... off.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Hakan said:
> ...


I don't get what these 2 people are saying.


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2009)

I completely agree with Shelley. Nothing will help you more than reading. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot, learning to speak english is a vital skill that is ABSOLUTELY necessary for being remotely successful in life. Unless you are expecting to not use english, then it's imperative you understand how to speak it. If you don't intend on using english in a coherent fashion, I suggest you don't attempt to converse with people. It's quite a strain for someone to decipher a post that sounds like a jumble of words. Forget learning formal grammar in school, it's about being able to talk to someone on the most basic level.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

Shoot has already displayed that he can converse with people even higher than the most basic level. And it doesn't take very much work to "decipher" his posts. All that it takes is a little intuition maybe, and logical thinking.


----------



## shelley (Apr 20, 2009)

Having his writing deciphered is one thing. Being taken remotely seriously is quite another. Imagine if he wrote a college admissions essay or job application like this. Anyone reading it would instantly dismiss him as uneducated, ignorant, immature or some combination thereof.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

shelley said:


> Having his writing deciphered is one thing. Being taken remotely seriously is quite another. Imagine if he wrote a college admissions essay or job application like this. Anyone reading it would instantly dismiss him as uneducated, ignorant, immature or some combination thereof.



And I'll become unemployed person. Just please, what should I do about my grammar? Life is getting tougher for me. And now my classmate except special education student now can't understand my words.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot's trying his hardest despite his disability.

I think that's more that enough.

and at least you can understand his writing with a little effort...unlike noobs who write things that are indecipherable on purpose


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am not like anyone else. Everyone is different from everyone else, some people are good at English and some or not, some people can get a sub-15 some can't. So why bother me stereo-typing me while I didn't even notice I have poor grammar? That disrespectful. :0


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

As others have suggested, the most helpful tool to pick up the English Language is simply reading it in books.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> I am not like anyone else. Everyone is different from everyone else, some people are good at English and some or not, some people can get a sub-15 some can't. So why bother me stereo-typing me while I didn't even notice I have poor grammar? That disrespectful. :0



Waffles is trying to defend you, and not trying to be disrespectful to you.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> As others have suggested, the most helpful tool to pick up the English Language is simply reading it in books.



What kind of book because I'm researching online now?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > As others have suggested, the most helpful tool to pick up the English Language is simply reading it in books.
> ...



Books in English


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



lol I gonna read my science book Later. Thanks for help me, so the only way to have good grammar is to read a book, a lot of times.
That what my dad told me a lot of time because I was force to read to be smart!!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

There are many resources online if you want to get better at English grammar. Just do a Google search for what you're looking for (something like "English grammar help"?). Grammar's much more important than spelling, by the way - it's the first thing people will notice.

Just one sidenote: you should ONLY capitalize the first letter of a word if:
1) it begins a sentence (what I mean is, it comes after . or ? or !) or
2) it is a name of a person or a language/country/nationality.
There are more rules, but these will give you the right answer in most situations. If you don't know whether to capitalize or not, the better guess is to not capitalize.

I know you're not learning grammar in school right now, but I think your English teacher(s) would be happy to help you out if you bring some of your writing and ask them to explain what you did wrong and how to change it.

Finally here are a few websites which might help:
http://aliscot.com/bigdog/
http://www.free-english-games.com/
http://www.towson.edu/ows/sentencestruct.htm


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

I was going to say the free-rice.com is good, but it is more for vocabulary, not grammar. It has actually helped me a little with my French and English vocabulary.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



Alright. Up to now, I've tried to avoid this subject as much as possible, but I think I'm gonna jump in here, in somewhat of a defensive manner.

[rant]
THIS KID IS IN SEVENTH GRADE.

Give him a break; sure, he may not be the best at forming sentences, but he tries, and from the looks of it, he really is trying his best.


[/rant]

[advice]
Shoot; don't just pick any old book.
I'm pretty sure that yes, you should study, but in order to learn the English language, I think it'd be best for you to learn while having some enjoyment, so you're not just lethargically scanning.
[/advice]


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



That's fine, but don't just read textbooks, they lack the variety you'll need to fully comprehend the English language. I suggest reading good fiction. Ask your English teacher for some reading level appropriate suggestions.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 20, 2009)

Kian said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Yes, read a lot of fiction *and* non-fiction book according to your level of reading. I had to go through this when I emigrated (or is it immigrated?) from China.


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



You emigrate from a place, you immigrate to a place.


----------



## Poke (Apr 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Alright. Up to now, I've tried to avoid this subject as much as possible, but I think I'm gonna jump in here, in somewhat of a defensive manner.
> 
> [rant]
> THIS KID IS IN SEVENTH GRADE.
> ...




I agree completely. The more you read the more you mind will get used to hearing proper vocabulary.

[OffTopic] I love those brackets. Hilarious.[/OffTopic]


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

Kian said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


I mostly read non-fiction book. Because I want to know the history in the 1920: THE GREAT DEPRESSION.
Thanks for those tips you gave me. I hope next time I should make a good grammar post.

[off topic]LOL Bob, How dare you put poor on the survey[/off topic]
☻/
/▌ = BOB!
/ \


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2009)

I strongly recommend reading the Lord of the Rings, or the Chronicles of Narnia if you want something shorter. They are critirally acclaimed books that you will enjoy, and will help to expand your graps on the english language.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dene said:


> I strongly recommend reading the Lord of the Rings, or the Chronicles of Narnia if you want something shorter. They are critirally acclaimed books that you will enjoy, and will help to expand your graps on the english language.


How about Harry Potter Books?

lol


----------



## Bob (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> [off topic]LOL Bob, How dare you put poor on the survey[/off topic]
> ☻/
> /▌ = BOB!
> / \



I had no choice. The grammar in the "Poor" choice was not even correct.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 21, 2009)

Bob said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > [off topic]LOL Bob, How dare you put poor on the survey[/off topic]
> ...



Dang it! Well, I out of luck changing the choices.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> [rant]THIS KID IS IN SEVENTH GRADE.
> 
> Give him a break; sure, he may not be the best at forming sentences, but he tries, and from the looks of it, he really is trying his best.[/rant]



Okay, let me point something out here. Don't anyone take this too hard.

In the real world, there are a lot of clubs and groups where you have to have a certain skill or characteristic in order to get in or fit in. It's not like middle school where the teachers insist everyone gets played with. If you don't fit in to a group, it's not necessarily because the people are being mean and not letting you in - often it is something that you're doing that they don't like. There are really two options in that case, either try to change yourself so you can fit in, or give up and try to fit into another group.

When you're trying to get a job, for instance, sometimes you'll be rejected. The correct response is not to go "that's not fair, you're being mean" or "give me a break, I have a disability / I need the money / I have kids at home" - you either work to make yourself valuable enough that they will want to hire you, or you go try to get a job somewhere else. This is a normal situation - everyone gets rejected. It's obviously more important and strict in a hiring situation than in a forum, because they will be actually paying you to be there in a job, but I think the forum members who have been here for a long time (and plan to be here for a long time in the future) also want to make an effort to make the forum easy to read and interesting. Unfortunately that DOES mean that people who make hard-to-read or useless posts have to be excluded. However, the thing you have to remember is that it is not YOU that is being excluded, but the way you post, and the way you post can always be changed with some work (such as reading posts by experienced forum members to see what's acceptable) and perhaps an English tutor.

In case I need to make this clear, I don't mean that I hate anyone with poor grammar and want them to leave. Far from it. But I'm a member of this forum because I enjoy the meaningful and often humorous discussions and the cubing news - not so it can give me an opportunity to be nice to beginners. It doesn't help me out to welcome people into the forum if they'll clutter it with hard-to-read posts. On the other hand that doesn't mean I want you to leave and never return - someone with bad spelling/grammar/etiquette can and will fit in fine if they work on that. Being able to write correctly and clearly is a very important skill and you can trust me that any work you put into making your posts better will also help your writing, and that will help you out for the rest of your life.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 21, 2009)

[/Thread Close]


----------



## holypasta (Apr 21, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> This thread is annoying waste so I voted "poor" simply because it's the closest thing to virtually punching you in the face that I can do.
> 
> Seriously, can people please stop whining here about stuff like that? If you have personal issues, go see a psychiatrist. You are *not* worth talking about.



whoa... harsh.

i don't entirely disagree, though....


----------



## holypasta (Apr 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> graps.



my new favorite word.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 21, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> ☻/
> /▌ = BOB!
> / \



Bob=/=Hitler.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 21, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Hitler.



Today's his birthday


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 21, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler.
> ...



Interesting...


----------



## peterbat (Apr 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> I strongly recommend reading the Lord of the Rings, or the Chronicles of Narnia if you want something shorter. They are critirally acclaimed books that you will enjoy, and *will help to expand your graps on the english language*.



Lol. Yes, I also recommend you expand your graps.


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2009)

Not Harry Potter. That is not a good place to look for grammatical correctness.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 21, 2009)

I have no problems understanding him cos lots of people here talk like that 
Singlish > shootglish


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 21, 2009)

Can someone please close this thread now?!!!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 21, 2009)

Why? Have you used all the resources we gave you to make your grammar better?

Do you really want our help, or not?


----------



## Kian (Apr 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Why? Have you used all the resources we gave you to make your grammar better?
> 
> Do you really want our help, or not?



I think if the kid who the thread is about wants it closed it's perfectly reasonable to do so, whether or not he takes anyone's advice.

I do hope an admin sees that the kid is obviously uncomfortable with this thread continuing and will close it.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

Kian said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Why? Have you used all the resources we gave you to make your grammar better?
> ...


I agree


----------

